# Knee Pain...



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

dylan56 said:


> What can I do about this? Any exercises that I can do to make them hurt less? I'm 15 so it could just be growing pains but I can barely even butter because my knees feel like they are going to buckle. I have rome 390 boss '12 and Nike Kaiju boots, I run 12, -12 mirrored, maxed out wide stance, and 3.5 cant pads.


how tall are you? your wide stance might be your hindrance.
also, i have knee problems too and i use a walmart knee brace for support. Its hard to grabs sometimes but it will keep me shredding.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mueller-Adjustable-Hinge-Knee-Brace/10533465

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ADJ-KNEE-STABILIZER/10533466

i use both of these. One for hard charging powder and the other for playful riding.

after a day my left knee is jello and i kick back with pain killers lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe get a consult with a good sports physical therapist but also biking really helps my knees


----------



## dylan56 (Aug 10, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> how tall are you? your wide stance might be your hindrance.
> also, i have knee problems too and i use a walmart knee brace for support. Its hard to grabs sometimes but it will keep me shredding.
> 
> Walmart.com: Mueller Adjustable Hinge Knee Brace: Medicine Cabinet
> ...


5'9 and thanks for the links.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> maybe get a consult with a good sports physical therapist but also biking really helps my knees


QFT right thereee!

I've torn my MCL in my left knee twice, after the 2nd time I started into cycling, as it was one of the only things I could do for a solid 3 months. That was 2 and a half years ago, I still cycle a little but not as much, and obviously not in the winter but I have yet to have any knee pain from any sport since i started cycling.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

dylan56 said:


> What can I do about this? Any exercises that I can do to make them hurt less? I'm 15 so it could just be growing pains but I can barely even butter because my knees feel like they are going to buckle. I have rome 390 boss '12 and Nike Kaiju boots, I run 12, -12 mirrored, maxed out wide stance, and 3.5 cant pads.


Where exactly in your knees is it hurting? Is it one knee or both? Is is the outside, inside or literally on the interior of your joint where you feel the pain? Outside knee pain is not enough canting. Inner (medial) knee pain is too much canting. Interior joint pain is either related to growth or lack of strength (this is more on the front of the knee). You just started riding for the season right? What do you do over the summer for exercise?

I'm 6'3" and I know when I was that age, I was around 6'1" and had horrible internal knee pain from growing so damn fast. Before you go start buying braces and stuff you should try messing with your stance. Standing around duck all day isn't exactly easy on the knees yanno? Bring your stance in a little bit, and reduce your back foot angle to see if it helps. Also the canting you are rocking is pretty high. You could possibly be overdoing it. You definitely want to reduce the canting if you narrow your stance any.

If you do any exercises at all, focus on hamstrings and quads. A popular mistake is to do only quad exercises and neglect the hammies (muscles that pull your board up to you). Not enough strength in the hamstrings can cause knee injuries, because the quads overpower them. Don't forget to stretch after riding too. I feel like no one does this ever. It is literally the best way to prevent injury. Just some basic quad, hamstring and calf stuff.

Also remember if you are going right into how you were riding at the end of last season, it will take some time to get back up to that kind of shape.

So...
1st I would try to reduce the canting a little bit, but if its outer knee pain this probably will not help.
2nd I would try to reduce your stance angle so your knees are not so twisted on the board.
3rd I would give it some time and keep stretching.
4th, if the pain persists or gets worse and even a knee brace doesn't help, go to the doc.


----------

